# Code p0089.



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

You should be able to purge any air in the fuel lines simply by cycling the ignition from OFF to RUN a few times. I am wondering if something didn't happen to you fuel pump or something on the assembly when it was removed or re-installed since that is the only thing that has been worked on prior to the issue.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Did you get the two digit symptom code? This DTC has 5 different concerns, all with a possibility to cause the issue and it would be a bit easier to narrow down the problem. Having said that, how many miles on your cruze? 

"A restricted fuel supply line, a leakage in the high pressure section, too much or too little fuel in the low pressure line may cause DTCs to set. When ambient temperatures are below 0°C (32°F), the fuel tank pickup screen may be iced over from water in the fuel tank."

That is directly from Servce Information. I would think there is a leak in feed line from the tank associated with the removal of the tank.


----------



## aviatorkk (Jan 24, 2015)

the code is p0089. 50000 miles.


----------



## aviatorkk (Jan 24, 2015)

and i have checked all the lines, high pressor fuel pump and all the related sensors too. they all are working fine. since the injectors are getting blocked so i guess that means air is entering the system ir not purging out. still no clue!!??


----------



## aviatorkk (Jan 24, 2015)

calling a specialist tmrw.. hope to get over it.
fingers crossed.


----------



## rahul chibber (Jul 13, 2016)

i am facing the exact same problem tried everything it show p0089 code at rpm dropes to 2500 max. feels as if no power is there. can you please help how did finally solved it my email id is rahulchibber @gmail.com and mobile no is 0091- 9650068075 you can whats app the cure if possible i will be really thankful


----------

